# First Terrarium! ExoTerra 18X18X24"



## species_snob (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi fellow forumites, I just finished setting up my very first terrarium. I think in a couple of months I might get a few D. leucomelas but for now it's maiunly orchids and a few bromeliads a ferna and some Maranthaceae.

Enjoy
Rodrigo








Front








Left Side








Front Doors Open

More photos can be seen here


http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodrigosala/sets/72157602830803191/


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Great tank. I would love to see it after it fills in a bit. The only thing I can't tell if it has are some larger leafed plants. Even so - it looks really nice now.

Given the tank design - I would recommend a thumbnail (imitators or vents) as they would love that tank. Leucs might want a little more usable floor space - but could be ok.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great, good job!


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Good job, nothing to complain about.


----------



## species_snob (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the comments! I've never had darts before and D. leucomelas seemed to be the most frequently suggested frog for beginners that wern't just bottom dwellers. I would love to try thumbnails but I'm worried they might be too difficult for a novice. 
There are a few larger leaved plants but most are towards the base of the terrarium. Most of the species are miniatures.

Cheers
Rodrigo


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice...


----------



## species_snob (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Very well done - one of my new favorites! The variety of plants is amazing - how many kinds of orchids do you have in there? What is the very small orchid mounted to the vine in the middle area called? I can't be much more specific; there are so many! :shock: 

Mike


----------



## species_snob (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's the plant list:
_Aerangis fastuosa 
Bulbophyllum pulchellum 
Bulbophyllum purpureorachis_ (wrong label I think) 
_Kingidium deliciosum 
Pleurothallis secunda 
Lepanthes elegantula 
Porroglossum teaguei 
Paphiopedilum appletonianum 
Restrepia guttulata 
Phalaenopsis celebensis 
Phalaenopsis violacea 
Dendrobium laevifolium 
Restrepia maculata 
Restrepia roseola 
Tolumnia velutina 
Phalaenopsis parishii 
Maxillaria pseudoreichenheimiana 
Plectorrhiza tridentata 
Zootrophion serpentinum 
Masdevallia veitchiana 
Haraella retrocalla 
Promenea rollinsini 
Ludisia discolor 
Zootrophion alvaroi 
Masdevallia bottae 
Neolehmannia porpax 
Neolauchea pulchella 
Encyclia polybulbon 
Neoregelia ampullacea 
Neoregelia_ sp. 
_Tillandsia bulbosa 
Costus tappenbeckianus 
Monocostus uniflorus _
_Pteris _sp. 
_Maranta leuconera 
Ctenanthe pilosa 
Pleurothallis restrepioides _
Unknown gesneriad 
Unknown woody tropical 

The one high on the twig with fan-like leaves is _Tolumnia velutina_
Cheers
Rodrigo


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, that's the one I was wondering about - looks like they have very nice blossoms. That is an impressive list! You should definitely post a few shots when a good number of those are in bloom. This may be the best first terrarium I've seen.  I shudder to think what your second will look like... :shock: 

Mike


----------



## species_snob (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment! I've been growing orchids for years so I guess I had an unfair advantage on the options for the terrarium. I've also done quite a bit of research on this and other forums before embarking on this project.

I still have to decide what frogs to get though.

Cheers
Rodrigo


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sure which ever kind you decide upon will enjoy the habitat (read eden) you have created.  

Mike


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Beautiful tank and impressive list. The only concern I have is the Masdevallia veitchiana. Won't it be a little warm in there?


----------



## species_snob (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes _Masdevallia veitchiana_ is a cool grower but you'd be surprised at how adaptable they can be. It was growing in 15% relative humidity and room temperature so now it will be at a better humidity at least. We'll see. I'm not too concerned. If it doesn't do well I might remove it.
Cheers
Rodrigo


----------



## dartboy2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, that's amazing, I can't believe how many plant's are in their!


----------



## species_snob (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's an updated list I added a couple twig epiphytes and identified a couple of unknowns. I also added a tropical isopod culture in there. In a couple of day I should be getting the springtails and also my first fruitfly culture.

Araliaceae: 
Polyscias guilfoylei 

Bromeliaceae: 
Neoregelia ampullacea 
Neoregelia sp. 
Tillandsia bulbosa 

Costaceae: 
Costus tappenbeckianus 
Monocostus uniflorus 

Dryopteridaceae: 
Nephrolepis cordifolia 

Gesneriaceae: 
Unknown Gesneriad 

Maranthaceae: 
Maranta leuconera 
Ctenanthe pilosa 

Orchidaceae: 
Aerangis fastuosa 
Bulbophyllum pulchellum 
Bulbophyllum purpureorachis (wrong label I think) 
Encyclia polybulbon 
Dendrobium laevifolium 
Haraella retrocalla 
Kingidium deliciosum 
Lepanthes elegantula 
Ludisia discolor 
Masdevallia bottae 
Masdevallia veitchiana 
Maxillaria pseudoreichenheimiana 
Maxillaria variabilis 
Neolauchea pulchella 
Neolehmannia porpax 
Paphiopedilum appletonianum 
Paphiopedilum spicerianum 
Phalaenopsis celebensis 
Phalaenopsis parishii 
Phalaenopsis violacea 
Plectorrhiza tridentata 
Pleurothallis restrepioides 
Pleurothallis secunda 
Porroglossum teaguei 
Promenea rollinsini 
Restrepia guttulata 
Restrepia maculata 
Restrepia roseola 
Schoenorchis fragrans 
Tolumnia velutina 
Zootrophion alvaroi 
Zootrophion serpentinum 

Pteridaceae: 
Pteris sp. 

Cheers
Rodrigo


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

What kind of background is that?


----------



## species_snob (Oct 30, 2007)

The backgroung is all cork bark. Heres a photot of the pre-planterd tank.


















Cheers
Rodrigo


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

How do you find the heat from the exoterra canopies? Do you have them sitting over your misting system and fan?

It looks fantastic, by the way.

Thanks,

David


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

REAL nice, thanks for sharing!!!

My next viv I planning on doing a total cork bark background. I'm convinced now!


----------



## species_snob (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks! The heat is greater in one of the canopies than the other, so I guess it's dependant on the bulbs you use. I added a fan to the one that gets really hot but I think I might have to put a glas pane over the screen to keep the temperature lower. It goes up to 29 degrees celcius which is OK for the orchids but might be too hor for frogs.
Cheers
Rodrigo


----------



## species_snob (Oct 30, 2007)

I should also update my plant list I guess. I removed the M. veitchiana and the Pleurothallis secunda and added some others and found out the ID of all except one of the the ferns. Here goes:

Acanthaceae: 
_Fittonia verschaffeltii_ 

Araliaceae: 
_Polyscias guilfoylei_ 

Bromeliaceae: 
_Neoregelia ampullacea 
Neoregelia_ sp. 
_Tillandsia bulbosa_ 

Costaceae: 
_Costus tappenbeckianus 
Monocostus uniflorus_ 

Dryopteridaceae: 
_Nephrolepis cordifolia_ 

Gesneriaceae: 
_Alsobia dianthiflora_ 

Maranthaceae: 
_Maranta leuconera 
Ctenanthe pilosa_ 

Orchidaceae: 
_Aerangis fastuosa 
Bulbophyllum pulchellum 
Bulbophyllum purpurescens_ (wrong label I think) 
_Encyclia polybulbon 
Dendrobium laevifolium 
Haraella retrocalla 
Kingidium deliciosum 
Lepanthes elegantula 
Ludisia discolor 
Masdevallia bottae 
Mastigion putidum 
Maxillaria pseudoreichenheimiana 
Maxillaria variabilis 
Neolauchea pulchella 
Neolehmannia porpax 
Paphiopedilum appletonianum 
Paphiopedilum spicerianum 
Phalaenopsis celebensis 
Phalaenopsis parishii 
Phalaenopsis violacea 
Plectorrhiza tridentata 
Pleurothallis restrepioides 
Porroglossum teaguei 
Promenea rollinsoni 
Restrepia guttulata 
Restrepia maculata 
Restrepia roseola 
Schoenorchis fragrans 
Stelis glomerosa 
Tolumnia velutina 
Zootrophion alvaroi 
Zootrophion serpentinum_ 

Pteridaceae: 
_Pteris_ sp. 

The _Zootrophion Alvaroi_ is blooming and the _Phal. parishii_ spikes and _Haraella retrocalla_ spikes are coming along fine. The _Lepanthes elegantula_ is begining to spike too!


----------



## Z_Ruby1212 (Oct 12, 2007)

rozdaboff said:


> Great tank. I would love to see it after it fills in a bit. The only thing I can't tell if it has are some larger leafed plants. Even so - it looks really nice now.
> 
> Given the tank design - I would recommend a thumbnail (imitators or vents) as they would love that tank. Leucs might want a little more usable floor space - but could be ok.


im goin to have to with rozdaboff, vents were my first frogs and i couldnt have asked for am easier frog. I have a pair in a 10 vert and they are out alot. You put some vents in there and i think that you'll see them all the time. Sweet tank by the way


----------



## species_snob (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Z_Ruby1212,
I have been looking at the Dendrobates ventrimaculatus and I have to admit that they are very pretty frogs. I've also heard from several people that they are not difficult frogs so I think I will go with D. ventrimaculatus 'Iquitos Red' or 'Blackwater'. I definately like the red ones the most.

So hopefully they will be available in Canada next Spring.

Cheers
Rodrigo


----------



## Z_Ruby1212 (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah, the other colors of vents are really cool. a friend of mine was getting rid of the vents, so i decided that it would be a good time to finally get some darts.  good luck and be sure to post some pics of the new inhabitants when you decide what they should be :wink:


----------



## species_snob (Oct 30, 2007)

I will definately post photos of the new inhabitants when they come. For now, here is a couple of photos of the first plant to bloom in the terrarium:_Zootrophion alvaroi_.
Cheers
Rodrigo


----------



## Zerandise (Sep 14, 2007)

I hope mine turns out half as nice. This is very well done for a first viv!


----------



## species_snob (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Zerandise. I hope that the plants fill out well and attach themselves for when the frogs come. 
Cheers
Rodrigo


----------

